# Something beautiful



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Barry leaving the Oval office for the last time.

The media is always bragging up Michelle Obama. Her and Melania were standing side by side on the White House steps moments ago. I wonder what the media will say about Melania. With Trumps being billionaires I'll bet Melania doesn't wear as expensive an outfits as Michelle. We will see, but if I am right I will admire that. The only reason I bring this up is to have others watch for one more example of liberal hypocrisy.

The next thing to watch for is if Obama will be as gracious as all other past presidents, or will he run his big mouth about things Trump does?


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

Na na na na na na na na
Hey hey hey
Goodbye

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman, cant you give this kind of of obsessive nasty vitriolic crap up? Or a Least pull back on the hate mongering throttle? Who owns this recently all political website anyway? Wonder if one of Trumps subsidiaries brought it? Continual posts like this is exactly why I now understand what Europeans are now calling "TRUMPISH!" Sorry Bruce, I cant stand Hillary either but at the very least you could leave wives and children alone! Not that you'd learn that in Sunday School these days! 
But keep on "Moderating" Bruce! Definitely the Fox guarding the henhouse and keeping order! LOL. 
Im out of here for good! Now what website did nice thinking guys who admit they are not always right, like KenW and Dick M go to? 
Bye!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey HH I'll readily admit I am not always right. I don't like Michelle, not because of her looks, I don't like her because when her husband was elected she said it was the first time she was proud of America. I talked about how she looks because I want to watch the liberal media hypocrisy we are about to witness. You skin is kind of thin today.

I didn't mention the kids HH. The media didn't bother Clinton's daughter or Obamas daughters, but they sure went after the Bush kids.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> leave wives and children alone!


I had to read my post over. It's more about liberal hypocrisy than the wife or kids. I didn't see any mention of kids at all.



> Plainsman, cant you give this kind of of obsessive nasty vitriolic crap up? Or a Least pull back on the hate mongering throttle?


 Sheeesh HH if you want to be angry there is nothing I can do to change your mind. Feel free to dislike both sides I do. The media is who I have very little respect for, and the politicians who sell out the people. Tell me where I am going wrong.



> The only reason I bring this up is to have others watch for one more example of liberal hypocrisy.


 My goodness HH I have never accused you of being a liberal like the guys on FishingBuddy. Your over reaction makes me wonder.

On a positive note did you notice how Trump never kept using the words me, me, me, I, I, I, like Obama did? It was almost all WE. My new positive leaf turned over. :laugh:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am also glad Hillary lost wish the same would have happened with trump what a rich AZZ HOLE, TWO FACED PIG.

Mexico will pay for the wall! Now we are going to pay for it and pray the money is paid back Mexico, I see a tax increase for the middle class and lower ones.

We Kept Carrier Jobs in America, Ya they got a 10 million tax break, I see a tax increase for the people living in Indy and the state Indiana. they have to make up for that revenue loose some how or let roads and other services go to he**.

Just one hipicritacl thing after another.

Have you taken a look at the amount of members who are no longer posting here?
Wonder if it is because the very first thing they see is political garbage. One post after another after another.
May also be why there isn't a influx of newbees also?

Almost like listening to Rush Limbaugh on the radio. No one likes to take every step in a pile of crap either. They like to walk in the grass every so often.

****** there is a political section down below where these kind of post belong, as a moderator you should know that.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I do know that, but things are so slow I have just been posting in the open form. Feel free to post in anything you want. I will post (political) at the beginning of some threads just in case people can't figure it out from the title.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> at the very least you could leave wives and children alone!


 I agree. Remember how much they picked on Chelse Clinton? Oh, I forgot no one did. Remember how much they picked on Obama's kids? Oh, that's right no one did. Remember how they picked at Bushes girls? How long will it take before liberals attack Barron Trump? 




So far the internet is full of "he is autistic" "He will grow to a serial killer" taking a real low road. Sorry about the political, but we need to know who the nasty people really are. The women may open their mouth and become fair game, but a kid doesn't deserve this.


----------

